# AK-47 strain with pics



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 7, 2013)

Got a half ounce of AK-47 and my god is this my favorite strain of all time. Sativa dominant and it's fucking strong. It's going down in the books with Sour D and Jack Herer.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 7, 2013)

He also threw in a random strain that is pretty killer too. Don't know what it is but it's dank as shit.


----------



## KushClouds420 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks like some danky dank. How much you pay brother mane


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 7, 2013)

$140. Could have got a O for $270 but didn't want to risk the chance of getting pulled over on the way back. Shit stinks enough as it is haha


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 7, 2013)

I wish I was just a smoker... But I love growing!!


----------



## KushClouds420 (Apr 7, 2013)

We should spark sometime, the gf outta town and open crib ! Mybe smoke a few blunts and drink a few cold ones??


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 7, 2013)

KushClouds420 said:


> We should spark sometime, the gf outta town and open crib ! Mybe smoke a few blunts and drink a few cold ones??


Sounds good to me  I'm not in VA anymore though dude, and don't have a car like that dude I'm staying with whipping me around.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 7, 2013)

In D.C. not far from there though, so if you trying to make a road trip hmu, and the weed can't get anymore chronic then it is


----------



## KushClouds420 (Apr 7, 2013)

Is that so? Mybe a road trip then. they got dispensaires down in Dc now??


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 7, 2013)

I believe so, there's one called Capital City Care or something lie that I think it just opened.


----------



## Troutacus (Apr 7, 2013)

I love AK-47, I've grown out some awesome plants from seeds and have a awesome mother right now. It's such a great high in smaller hits it's a great wake in bake take a few big bong rips and it's a great night time med. I've been growing that strain for 4 years now.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 7, 2013)

Troutacus said:


> I love AK-47, I've grown out some awesome plants from seeds and have a awesome mother right now. It's such a great high in smaller hits it's a great wake in bake take a few big bong rips and it's a great night time med. I've been growing that strain for 4 years now.


Oh my favorite strain by far.


----------



## smoker61904 (Sep 12, 2015)

Troutacus said:


> I love AK-47, I've grown out some awesome plants from seeds and have a awesome mother right now. It's such a great high in smaller hits it's a great wake in bake take a few big bong rips and it's a great night time med. I've been growing that strain for 4 years now.


What was your average flower time with Ak 47 ?


----------



## blaze 57 (Sep 21, 2015)

I have some White Russian about 3 weeks into flower. Its an AK-47 and White Widow cross. Sounds like I might like it. Never tried AK-47 or White Widow.


----------

